# hopefully new beekeeper



## sandyzee (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi my name is sandy I am from punxsutawney ,pa and I am excited about starting my first hive this spring !
my mind is buzzing with questions and I hope some one can help me with some of them .


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sandy! You will get plenty of answers here, and a plethora of opinions.


----------



## sandyzee (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks I was wondering if there is a good site on thw web where I can watch some starting up videos for first timers ? I got one with my kit but I'm still a little confused on some things.


----------



## Ern (Mar 24, 2010)

I found that Youtube can be a great place. Some are better than others, but there is a ton of infomation.
Good Luck !!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, The cool thing is the buzz never goes away, the more you learn the more there is to learn and tie together. Check out Micheal bushs web page, and i think it was brushy mountain that has beginner videos on there web site, to watch for free, I just got Mr. Bushes book a couple of days ago, well worth the money. Its called The Practical Beekeeper. Everything in it is on his web site.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the site Sandy!! I just started beekeeping last May and although it was a bit intimidating and somewhat over whelming when I got my first package of bee's, it has turned into a great hobby with lots of benefits!! After I installed my package I was drenched in sweat, looked like I just stepped out of a sauna!! I then started watching the bees from about 8 feet away with a veil on..........then I took the veil off and the next thing you know I was sitting in the chair about 3' from the hive watching the bee's going in and out of the hive!! Since installing my first package I have caught a swarm, removed a fully established hive from a water irrigation box and I am currently working on a trap out of bees in a Sycamore tree. They are really neat to watch and work with, and nothing tastes better than your own honey!! 

Oh ya, BEWARE, beekeeping is highly addicting.........you may start with one hive, but soon you will be ordering more equipment and adding colonies before you know it!!

Take care and tell Phil the groundhog I said hello and that he better not see his shadow!!LOL..................Jason


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome! Find a local bee club if you have not all ready done so and a mentore with the hart of a teacher. Read, read & read some more.


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, Brushy Mountain supply has a video library of "webinars" that are great to watch, especially in the Winter when you are champing at the bit! Welcome to the site!

JC


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to beekeeping! I've been at it for 4 years and am starting to realize how little I know. You've picked a wonderful hobby. 

Mike


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi
welcome. get some good books and join a club if possible. say hi to your groundhog phil.


----------

